# How much and what to do with it



## kkweinb

My husband and I are in the process of starting up a very small local foods business. I need to get your ideas and estimates on what we will do with our product. I'm writing a buisness plan and need some rough ideas. We are shopping for a Jersey cow. Based on individuals experiences and research I'm estimating about 3 gal of milk a day for a milk cow who is on grass with some grain. That will give me roughly 21 gallons of milk a week. My family currently drinks 1-2 gallons a week leaving me with 19 gallons. We plan to make butter and farm cheese to start with. My question for you all is does it seem reasonable that I could produce approx 5 lbs of butter and 5lbs of cheese with that 19 gallons? Your insight and experience is appreciated.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09

Never made butter from cow's milk...but most cheese works out to 1 lb from 1 gallon.
Are you versed in cheese making?


----------



## Jay

Butter is made from the cream, and how much your cow gives depends on genetics, feed and season. (I usually get approx one pound of butter for every half gallon of cream I churn.) 
Personally, I refuse to sell my butter, it's alot of work (getting all the rinse water out) and keep it for my own use. (When you handmilk, you notice really quick all the things you do in the kitchen that requires hand/arm strength--like kneading bread, stirring cheese and using a butter paddle!)

Some cheeses use cream (only), some milk, and some both. So you'll need to do your research on cheese ingredients.

And you'll more than likely consume more than 2 gallons a week when you have a cow in milk--since you're not buying it anymore. I have one kid who can drink a gallon a day by himself, and we use more 'creamed' (soup, veggies, etc) recipes since there is a glut of milk.


----------



## linn

There a lot of easy soft cheese recipes like lactic cheese, cream cheese and cottage cheese. There are also recipes for homemade Velveeta-type cheese on this forum. You will soon be using a lot more than 2 gallons of milk per week, especially when you start cheese making. It takes more than the cream off one gallon of milk for me to get a pound of butter. Making butter for sale is not nearly as profitable as selling the whole milk. Make sure of your state and local regulations before attempting to sell raw milk. You will also need to keep your cow tested and up-to-date on vactionations.


----------



## BlackWillowFarm

Three gallons a day from a Jersey might be too low. It will depend on the cow but most Jersey's will be higher than that. Making butter and cheese is a good start towards using all the milk. Have you considered raising pigs and giving the excess milk to them? They grow fast so you'll have a quick turn around and milk fed pork tastes great.

I make cheese in four gallon batches and end up with approx. 4lbs of cheese. A half gallon of cream will yield about a lb of butter. It takes about three to four gallons of milk for me to get a half gallon of cream, but I've never really studied it. I could be off a bit.


----------



## kkweinb

Thank you all for your insight. I'm new to the dairy scene. I've yet to actually milk a cow even! However my husband has, so I do have a teacher. I'm hoping his knowlege and my enthusiasim will get us going.


----------



## bantams

Welcome to the world of milk cows!
My advice to you is to get a cow so that you can supply your family with milk and dairy products and practice your cheesemaking. THEN think about selling your products, once you're comfortable with the milking routine, caring for your cow, sanitation procedures, cheese making, etc. There's a lot to learn, and you'll go through a lot of trial and error!

Most Jerseys will give from 3-8 gallons of milk per day, depending on feed, genetics, and care. Some give even more.
Yield for soft cheese is usually 1.25 - 2 pounds per gallon.
Hard cheese yield is 1 pound per gallon.
Butterfat depends on the cow (3-8%), so your butter yield can vary greatly. But 1# per half-gallon cream is usually right, and it takes 2-4 gallons of milk to get a half-gal cream.
Butter making really does take a lot of effort, though, so I don't know how you will feel about selling it once you've tried making it.

Another thing to consider is the cycle of milking: cows will give the maximum amount of milk from calving to about 4 months, then gradually taper off. If you breed her yearly, she will milk for 10 months per year, and be dry the other two. She'll give quite a bit less the last month or two of milking.

Just so you're aware...
In NE it is only legal to sell raw milk and cream. No state allows the sale of raw butter (except CA) or raw unaged cheese, or unlicensed raw milk aged cheese.


----------



## kkweinb

Bantams, can you tell me where you found the information on butter and cheese. When I research NE law it says I can sell milk and milk products directly from our farm. I guess I just assumed butter was a milk product. What would be behind the logic of allowing the sell of milk but not butter?


----------



## bantams

Sorry I hadn't check back in until now.

Here are the cheese-aging requirements for raw-milk cheese (federal).

And butter requirements for NE (page 11, 2-3990).

And this: (3) Milk and cream produced by farmers exclusively for sale at the farm directly to customers for consumption and not for resale shall be exempt from the Nebraska Milk Act."


----------

